# Zurück ins Leben: Diese toten Spiele-Reihen brauchen eine Fortsetzung



## MaxFalkenstern (13. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zurück ins Leben: Diese toten Spiele-Reihen brauchen eine Fortsetzung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Zurück ins Leben: Diese toten Spiele-Reihen brauchen eine Fortsetzung


----------



## BlackBetty466 (13. August 2011)

Ein Dungeon Keeper 3 wär echt klasse...

Werde demnächst mal zusehen, Teil 2 wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen, unter Win7 x64 läuft es leider nicht einfach so, aber in einer VM sollte es ja gehen.

Hatte mich sehr auf Dungeons gefreut, was ja im Vorfeld als DK-Klon angepriesen wurde. Aber nach 1 Stunde in der Demo war ich ausreichend enttäuscht und habs wieder deinstalliert....


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2011)

nachdem ich jetzt bei Steam mir das Jedi Knight Packet geholt und mich totgeärgert hab das nicht damals mitgenommen zu haben: Ich will einen neue Jedi Knight Teil! Am besten ein JK Academy 2, mir hat der Teil am besten gefallen


----------



## anjuna80 (13. August 2011)

Eigentlich würde ich gerne von allen alten Rollenspielreihen eine Fortsetzung sehen. Da kann man jetzt etliche aufzählen...


----------



## xe3r (13. August 2011)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Ein Dungeon Keeper 3 wär echt klasse...
> 
> Werde demnächst mal zusehen, Teil 2 wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen, unter Win7 x64 läuft es leider nicht einfach so, aber in einer VM sollte es ja gehen.
> 
> Hatte mich sehr auf Dungeons gefreut, was ja im Vorfeld als DK-Klon angepriesen wurde. Aber nach 1 Stunde in der Demo war ich ausreichend enttäuscht und habs wieder deinstalliert....


 
Genau so ging es mir auch vor kurzem. Dungeons ist wirklich kein DK-Klon wie viele behaupten und wirklich sehr enttäuschend. 

Back-to-Topic
Mit Sicherheit haben einige Titel eine Neuauflage verdient. Vielleicht ist es aber auch besser so, man weiß nicht was am Ende rausgekommen wäre. Wir sollten die Spiele halt in Erinnerung behalten und unter "Gute alte Zeiten" im Gedächnis abspeichern.


----------



## Pasknalli (13. August 2011)

Mech Warrior würde ich auch begrüßen. Und auch einen x-wing nachfolger währe ich nicht abgeneigt.

ABER... was mir wirlich auf dem PC Spiele Markt fehlt ist eine Art - Tenchu - in Splinter Cell manier. Ein Ninja Spiel mit stimmigem Setting und aktueller Technik würde sicher nicht nur mich begeistern.

UND... dann war da noch Metal Gear Solid. Da brqucht es dann doch auch nicht mehr vieler Worte oder?^^


----------



## MICHI123 (13. August 2011)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Ein Dungeon Keeper 3 wär echt klasse...
> 
> Werde demnächst mal zusehen, Teil 2 wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen, unter Win7 x64 läuft es leider nicht einfach so, aber in einer VM sollte es ja gehen.
> 
> Hatte mich sehr auf Dungeons gefreut, was ja im Vorfeld als DK-Klon angepriesen wurde. Aber nach 1 Stunde in der Demo war ich ausreichend enttäuscht und habs wieder deinstalliert....


 Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## Prime85 (13. August 2011)

Mir liegt die NOLF-Reihe wirklich sehr am Herzen und ich habe mir einen 3. Teil immer gewünscht aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass es wirklich besser ist, wenn man die Reihe nicht mehr anfasst. Ich glaube nicht, dass Monolith oder ein anderes Team jemals wieder an die Originalität und Qualität der ersten beiden Teile anknüpfen könnte. Und wenn doch, dann würde mir der Publisher das Spiel mit Steam, Online-Zwang, DLC's und ähnlichen "tollen" neuen Errungenschaften der letzten Jahre vermiesen. Dann sollen sich lieber ein paar Leute an die ersten beiden Titel setzen und das Spielerlebnis mit einer frischen Grafik aufpeppen, obwohl der Charme dadurch auch erhalten bleiben müsste. Also doch lieber die alten Teile spielen und diese beiden grandiosen Spieleperlen in guter Erinnerung behalten. In diesem Sinne: No One Lives Forever


----------



## FlipSt4r (13. August 2011)

Ein neues Freelancer bitte


----------



## Jens238 (13. August 2011)

Ein neues Wing Commander fänd ich geil...Oder einen Privateer nachfolger wäre auch genial.


----------



## Grandchamp (13. August 2011)

megaman x command mission (Konsole)
Mech Commander 3
Metal Marines 2 (Snes)

Könnte die Liste endlos weiter führen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2011)

Würde mich wieder auf ein echtes Rayman-Jump'Run-Game für PC freuen.
Seit "Rayman 3" hat es in der Zeit danach und auch bis heute keinen anstänsdigen 3D-Plattformer mehr gegeben. Zumindest keinen der ähnlichen Spielspaß bietet.


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. August 2011)

Mechwarrior und Strike Commander!!


----------



## Tiakara (13. August 2011)

Also bei MechWarrior, Legacy of Kain, Dungeon Keeper und Dune wäre ich sofort dabei. Was mir in der Aufzählung noch fehlt ist Wing Commander. Da wüsste ich auch schon ewig keinen Teil mehr.

Was ist eigentlich aus dem geplanten MechWarrior Teil geworden, gibt es da noch Hoffnung, oder ist das endgültig im Sand verlaufen.


----------



## Jens238 (13. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Mechwarrior und Strike Commander!!


 
Genau...Strike Commander war auch geil...


----------



## Grandchamp (13. August 2011)

edit: Ich noob wie konnte ich nur Age of Wonders und KKND vergessen!


----------



## Zybba (13. August 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Würde mich wieder auf ein echtes Rayman-Jump'Run-Game für PC freuen.
> Seit "Rayman 3" hat es in der Zeit danach und auch bis heute keinen anstänsdigen 3D-Plattformer mehr gegeben. Zumindest keinen der ähnlichen Spielspaß bietet.


 
Guckst du hier:
PLAY'D - Brawl Brothers, Rayman Origins, Bastion und Skylanders | PLAY'D - Die Gaming-Sendung mit Viola Tensil und Colin Gäbel


----------



## sikopath (13. August 2011)

Was ist mit Hitman ?

Bioforge

oder mal wieder ein paar neue Tycoon Games... Transport Tycoon oder Rollercoaster...


----------



## sikopath (13. August 2011)

sikopath schrieb:


> Was ist mit Hitman ?
> 
> Bioforge
> 
> oder mal wieder ein paar neue Tycoon Games... Transport Tycoon oder Rollercoaster...


 
Achja und ein neues Homeworld und Company of Heroes 2


----------



## moeykaner (13. August 2011)

Jedi Knight


----------



## doomkeeper (13. August 2011)

was ich übelst genial fand war Return Fire von 3DO ... 

gott wie sehr hab ich dieses spiel geliebt und stundenlang, wochen, monatelang so viel
spaß gehabt mit freunden.
aber nachfolger würden nie und nimmer ansatzweise an das original rankommen
weil schon return fire 2 in 3D ein reinfall war.. 

ein neues Future Cop wär auch mal super.
zur damaligen zeit war es wirklich ein bombespiel zu zweit.


----------



## theNDY (13. August 2011)

MDK!!!!!


----------



## Pasknalli (13. August 2011)

Ich bleib dabei.

-Tenchu (bitte für den PC!!!)
-Metal Gear Solid
und grade fällt mir noch ein wie gerne ich AvP gespielt habe ergo:
-Alien Vs Predator


----------



## Hasselrot (13. August 2011)

Half Life 3! 

Btw, is ein neues Mech Warrior nicht schon in Entwicklung?

Ansonsten noch nicht genannt:
-Schleichfahrt (von mir aus auch Aquanox)
-Master of Orion

Und vor allem (eher unbekannt)
-Planet's Edge
Ein SciFi-RPG. Man steuert 4 Mitglieder, fliegt verschiedene Planeten an, baut seine eigene Basis + Raumschiff aus, führt damit auch Raumkämpfe, usw...
Fürn 1992er Spiel hatte man jedenfalls ne Menge Möglichkeiten


----------



## Sanador (13. August 2011)

Zitat vom Artikel: "Für den 2004 veröffentlichten Vorgänger zeichnete sich nämlich Raven Software verantwortlich."

Quake 4 wurde 2005 veröffentlicht, um auf den kleinen Fehler hinzuweisen.


----------



## Moleny (13. August 2011)

Ultima, Vampire etc


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (13. August 2011)

Sanador schrieb:


> Zitat vom Artikel: "Für den 2004 veröffentlichten Vorgänger zeichnete sich nämlich Raven Software verantwortlich."
> 
> Quake 4 wurde 2005 veröffentlicht, um auf den kleinen Fehler hinzuweisen.


 
Upps! Danke für den Hinweis, fixed!


----------



## FelixKowalski (13. August 2011)

>> STAR WARS JEDI KNIGHT (JEDI ACADEMY) <<


----------



## Hasselrot (13. August 2011)

Unreal
Star Trek: Birth of the Federation


----------



## cinteX (13. August 2011)

sikopath schrieb:


> Was ist mit Hitman ?



eine fortsetzung für hitman ist bereit in entwicklung
Hitman 5 (PC): Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de


----------



## Tiakara (13. August 2011)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> Unreal
> Star Trek: Birth of the Federation


 
Ja, BotF auf jeden Fall. Dringend und schnell. Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten rundenbasierten Strategiespiele die ich kenne. Wie konnte ich nur vergessen, dass dazu zu packen.


----------



## leckmuschel (13. August 2011)

naja, call of duty fehlt ^^ ist schon lange her..


----------



## UthaSnake (13. August 2011)

Wo bleibt  " XIII "  Teil 2 ??????????????

oder ein neues Roller Coaster Tycoon,
oder ein neues Sim City
oder ein weiteres "The Movies" 
... HL3
...Max Payne 3


----------



## trinity_reloaded (13. August 2011)

Dungeon Keeper 3, Stonekeep 2, Master of Magic 2.... das wär was! *träum*


----------



## Theojin (13. August 2011)

No One Lives Forever 3 - träum. Hach, solche Spiele werden heute gar nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (13. August 2011)

NOLF
HL
Quake
Doom
Wolfenstein
Commander Keen
XIII


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. August 2011)

commander keen amok. das hab ich mit hilfe von dosbox vor ein paar tagen erst noch gespielt. eins der spiele mit denen ich aufgewachsen bin


----------



## robby23 (13. August 2011)

Über einen No One Lives Forever Nachfolger würde ich mich riesig freuen. Genauso wie über ein neues X-Wing bzw. über das weniger bekannte X-Wing Alliance. Das spiele ich noch heute...trotz Pixelgrafik. Sieht fast so schlimm aus wie Minecraft...also da muss dringend was Neues her!


----------



## Xell1987 (13. August 2011)

Soviel ich weiß gehören die Rechte von "NO ONE LIVES FOREVER" mehreren Firmen. Wird also problematisch eine Fortsetzung zu machen :/ Hoffe aber dass ein neuer Teil kommt den Shooter die sich selber nicht ernst nehmen gibt es leider viel zu selten :/


----------



## Eviltirpitz (13. August 2011)

Was hier fehlt ist FREELANCER!!!!!!!
Microsoft soll endlich ausm Arsch kommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. August 2011)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> Und vor allem (eher unbekannt)
> -Planet's Edge
> Ein SciFi-RPG. Man steuert 4 Mitglieder, fliegt verschiedene Planeten an, baut seine eigene Basis + Raumschiff aus, führt damit auch Raumkämpfe, usw...
> Fürn 1992er Spiel hatte man jedenfalls ne Menge Möglichkeiten


 
Dass das noch jemand kennt ... ich hab das Spiel damals geliebt, konnte es aber nie zuende spielen, da die ganze Sache selbst auf schnelleren 486ern schon ziemlich unspielbar wurde (vor allem die Raumflüge). Lediglich die Bodenkämpfe waren von der Bedienung her ein wenig anstrengend, aber es hat einfach unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht, das Universum zu erkunden und die verschiedenen Planeten zu besuchen.

Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, dass Mass Effect so eine Art Nachfolger ist, aber inhaltlich gesehen ist Mass Effect bestenfalls ein Planets Edge Light.

Außerdem träume ich schon ewig von einem neuen X-Wing. Am besten als Trilogie ... man beginnt im ersten Teil als Pilot auf Naboo, kämpft im Krieg dann für die Republik, läuft nach Order 66 zu den Rebellen über. Im zweiten Teil kämpft man für die Rebellen gegen das Imperium und im dritten Teil dann ein paar spannende Storys rund um die neue Republik, z. B. mit Schwerpunkt Thrawn Trilogie (eventuell wechselt man zwischendurch den Charakter, da ja doch ne Menge Zeit überbrückt werden muss).

Auch sehr schön wäre ein zweiter Teil von Outcast. Kaum ein Spiel hat für mich eine so glaubwürdige Welt und so glaubwürdige Aliens dargestellt. Die Talaner musste man einfach mögen.

Über ein neues Ultima oder Wing Commander würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen, aber ich mache mir da keine Hoffnungen, dass es in den nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahren nochmal eine große Produktion in dem Stil geben wird. Vielleicht kommen die Indie-Entwickler ja irgendwann mal auf den Geschmack und greifen solche quasi ausgestorbenen Genres auf.


----------



## budgie2012 (13. August 2011)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind... ich ware seit Äonen auf eine Fortsetzung von Wing Commander!


----------



## raz123 (13. August 2011)

Ich würde auch noch Freespace und MDK hinzufügen.
Hab mit den Spielen Wochen zugebracht.^^

mfg raz


----------



## Hasselrot (13. August 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dass das noch jemand kennt ... ich hab das Spiel damals geliebt, konnte es aber nie zuende spielen, da die ganze Sache selbst auf schnelleren 486ern schon ziemlich unspielbar wurde (vor allem die Raumflüge). Lediglich die Bodenkämpfe waren von der Bedienung her ein wenig anstrengend, aber es hat einfach unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht, das Universum zu erkunden und die verschiedenen Planeten zu besuchen.
> 
> Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, dass Mass Effect so eine Art Nachfolger ist, aber inhaltlich gesehen ist Mass Effect bestenfalls ein Planets Edge Light.



Hätt jetzt auch nicht gedacht, dass das hier noch einer kennt 
Am coolsten fand ich auch, dass das Universum "offen" war, man musste also nicht strickt nach Quests gehn. So hab ich irgendwann am Anfang ne "falsche Welt" angeflogen, die dann auch extrem schwer war. Hab sie aber trotzdem geschafft, und mit der gefundenen Waffe die leichteren Welten locker geschafft  (bis ich eben auch Storytechnisch in die besagte Galaxie gelangt bin ).

Durchgeschafft hab ichs wegen Performanceproblemen auch nicht. Schade eigentlich, hätte so gern gewußt wie's ausgeht. Die heutigen Entwickler könnten sich ne dicke Storyscheibe an Spielen wie diesen abschneiden


----------



## JCFR (14. August 2011)

Descent = verwirrung Pur. Nicht unbedingt meine Serie.
Legacy of Kain... na ja, ich war immer mehr für den Soul Reaver ableger (aber davon dürfte es gerne eine Fortsetzung geben).
Für Quake war ich immer zu sehr Noob 
'N Dungen Keeper  wäre allerdings mal wieder richtig klasse. Den2.Teil hab ich saugern gespielt (und leider auch tierisch gecheatet). 
Commander Keen? In 3D... neeee. 
Ein neues Dune? Aber immer doch - diesmal bitte mit neuen Häusern (Kann atreides, Ordos und Harkonnen nicht mehr sehen). 
System Shock... eine - wie man sagt - der besten Serien... die leider völlig an mir vorbei ging. 
Ein Mechwarrior? Da sag ich nur: JAAAAA! (Und mir ist es scheißegal, wenn ein paar Noobs jetzt meckern, dass laufende Panzer total dämlich sind)

Und dann noch bitte: Crimson Skies 2, Baldur's Gate 3, AoE4, Auqanox 2, Wing Commander 6 oder Freelancer 2 und Thief 4!


----------



## JillValentine21 (14. August 2011)

No one lives forever war echt geil und Quake 4 auch ein Nachfolger wäre echt bei beiden Spielen super..

ABER ich finde ein Spiel wurde vergessen nämlich: Vampires the maquerade Bloodlines.. Es hatte zwar viele viele Bugs bei der Veröffentlichung welche aber weitestgehend hinterher von Moddern behoben worden sind. Aber leider wird es keinen Nachfolger geben weil ich gehört habe das die Entwickler schon lange pleite sind oder so keine Ahnung.

Aber dieses Spiel war der absolute Hammer eines der besten Spiele die ich jeh gespielt habe wirklich.. Und ich weiß das es bis heute unzählige Fans hat.

Naja ein Nachfolger wird leider ein Traum bleiben..


----------



## JillValentine21 (14. August 2011)

Theojin schrieb:


> No One Lives Forever 3 - träum. Hach, solche Spiele werden heute gar nicht mehr gemacht.


 
Nee da haste leider Recht die wollen lieber hacker verseuchte MilitärShooter wie CoD oder Battlefield obwohl die Spiele ja gut sind ich will sie nicht schlecht reden um Gottes willen jeder wie er will..

Aber einen Shooter bei dem man sich Kaputtlachen kann beim spielen und dann auch noch spannend ist und super Spaß macht fehlt mir echt sehr auf dem heutigen Spielemarkt.

Aber das liegt auch an der Weltmacht USA die wollen sich eben überall präsentieren warum sonst geht es wohl in fast jedem Shooter  um ein und dasselbe Thema USA und Russland?


----------



## AngryAngelDD (14. August 2011)

System Shock, ja gerne
Descent, auf jeden Fall!
MechWarrior, biiiitttte zügig!

Aber ich würde auch gern mal ein modernes "Syndicate" sehen.....


----------



## Malifurion (14. August 2011)

AngryAngelDD schrieb:


> System Shock, ja gerne
> Descent, auf jeden Fall!
> MechWarrior, biiiitttte zügig!
> 
> Aber ich würde auch gern mal ein modernes "Syndicate" sehen.....


 
Es wurde ja bereits angekündigt, dass ein neuer Syndicate Teil in Entwicklung ist.
Und System Shock 3....das wird wohl nie kommen, obwohl es der einzige Titel ist, wo ich mir wirklich einen Nachfolger wünschen würde, wo es auch ein Nachfolger verdient hätte. Denn die Story rund um Shodan ist ja noch nicht vorbei, denn am Ende des zweiten Teils ist sie ja (Achtung Spoiler!) durch ihr Werk an dem Generator vom Schiff ja Materie geworden und fliegt mit der Rettungskapsel mit, die ja zur Erde zurück will. Also sollte es noch weitergehen. Klar, Bioshock und Dead Space waren auch gute Spiele, aber SS wäre definitiv ein größerer Verkaufsschlager mit der aktuellen Technik, da das Franchise jeder kennt, also fast jeder.
Cyberpunk ftw.

mfg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> PLAY'D - Brawl Brothers, Rayman Origins, Bastion und Skylanders | PLAY'D - Die Gaming-Sendung mit Viola Tensil und Colin Gäbel


 
Soweit ich informiert bin soll dieses Spiel nur konsolenexklusiv herauskommen, was ich schade finde.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2011)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Es wurde ja bereits angekündigt, dass ein neuer Syndicate Teil in Entwicklung ist.
> Und System Shock 3....das wird wohl nie kommen, obwohl es der einzige Titel ist, wo ich mir wirklich einen Nachfolger wünschen würde, wo es auch ein Nachfolger verdient hätte. Denn die Story rund um Shodan ist ja noch nicht vorbei, denn am Ende des zweiten Teils ist sie ja (Achtung Spoiler!) durch ihr Werk an dem Generator vom Schiff ja Materie geworden und fliegt mit der Rettungskapsel mit, die ja zur Erde zurück will. Also sollte es noch weitergehen. Klar, Bioshock und Dead Space waren auch gute Spiele, aber SS wäre definitiv ein größerer Verkaufsschlager mit der aktuellen Technik, da das Franchise jeder kennt, also fast jeder.
> Cyberpunk ftw.
> 
> mfg



das Größte Problem dürfte wie so oft das sein, das ganz einfach Studio und Rechte andere Wege gegangen sind
also selbst wenn es jemals ein Systemshock 3 geben würde, wär es fraglich wie toll das an den Vorgänger anknüpfen, wobei auch das Problem sein wird: wenn 2013 das rauskommen würde, wäre der Letzte Teil 14 Jahre her gewesen und naja, wie viele haben den Vorgänger von DNF gespielt?


----------



## Joerg2 (14. August 2011)

Commnder Keen....*seufz*...das war mein erstes Spiel auf dem Rechner meines Vaters...

Aber eine Fortsetzung will ich davon ganz bestimmt nicht. Eine Fortsetzung würde ziemlich wahrscheinlich Enttäuschen...Lieber nicht das Original "entweihen"


----------



## Aktor (14. August 2011)

Auch wenn das Spiel so gut wie niemand kennt, ich wünsch mir ne Fortsetzung von "Project I.G.I". Das Spiel war so 2003 rum mein erster Shooter. Das Spielprinzip lief ungefähr so ab:
"Du bist ein top Agent, wir setzen dich vor ner Base mit Terroristen ab, du gehst rein und haust sie alle um." Klingt simpel, aber durch nen Hauch Taktik wurd das Spiel nich zum Dauergeballer, man musste stellenweise behutsam vorgehen (Kameras abschießen und so). Ich hab Project I.G.I geliebt vermutlich weil ich vorher noch nie nen Spiel ab 16 gezockt hab.
Grüße


----------



## powermax90 (14. August 2011)

Dungeon Keeper:

Die "neuauflage" "Dungeons" von Kalypso finde ich echt grässlich. Spiele wie Diablo werden z.B. vom interface fast 100% geklont. Die wären besser dran gewesen wenn sie wirklich versucht hätten Dungeon Keeper neu aufzulegen. Bei Diablo machens ja viele Spieleentwickler vor TOrchlight... etc etc..


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin soll dieses Spiel nur konsolenexklusiv herauskommen, was ich schade finde.


 
Oh, das war mir nicht bewusst. Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. :/

Hier stehts bestätigt für Xbox/PS3, für die anderen "möglich"...
Rayman Origins (Xbox 360,PS3) - PC/Wii/3DS-Versionen möglich | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Geschicklichkeit Spiel Rayman Origins


----------



## Mothman (14. August 2011)

Aktor schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Spiel so gut wie niemand kennt, ich wünsch mir ne Fortsetzung von "Project I.G.I". Das Spiel war so 2003 rum mein erster Shooter. Das Spielprinzip lief ungefähr so ab:
> "Du bist ein top Agent, wir setzen dich vor ner Base mit Terroristen ab, du gehst rein und haust sie alle um." Klingt simpel, aber durch nen Hauch Taktik wurd das Spiel nich zum Dauergeballer, man musste stellenweise behutsam vorgehen (Kameras abschießen und so). Ich hab Project I.G.I geliebt vermutlich weil ich vorher noch nie nen Spiel ab 16 gezockt hab.
> Grüße


Project IGI hat doch zwei Teile. Der erste kam ca. 2000 raus und der zweite (den hast du vermutlich gespielt) ca. 2003. 
Ich hab beide Teile direkt nach Erscheinen gekauft. Großartiges Spiel.
Aber ne Fortsetzung brauch ich - ehrlich gesagt- nicht unbedingt.

Ein neues Freelancer und ein neues Jagged Alliance (aber rundenbasiert, nicht wie das demnächst erscheinende) würden mir gefallen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2011)

*Whale’s Voyage!*

Muss ja nicht unbedingt 1st-Person sein ... vllt. was iso-mäßiges.


----------



## HNRGargamel (16. August 2011)

Aktor schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Spiel so gut wie niemand kennt, ich wünsch mir ne Fortsetzung von "Project I.G.I". Das Spiel war so 2003 rum mein erster Shooter. Das Spielprinzip lief ungefähr so ab:
> "Du bist ein top Agent, wir setzen dich vor ner Base mit Terroristen ab, du gehst rein und haust sie alle um." Klingt simpel, aber durch nen Hauch Taktik wurd das Spiel nich zum Dauergeballer, man musste stellenweise behutsam vorgehen (Kameras abschießen und so). Ich hab Project I.G.I geliebt vermutlich weil ich vorher noch nie nen Spiel ab 16 gezockt hab.
> Grüße


 
Doch ich kenne es und habe es geliebt... allerdings war es mir damals iwie zu schwer. Hab ich glaub ich nie durchgespielt...


----------



## Exar-K (16. August 2011)

I.G.I. war ein nettes Spielchen und durch die vielen Schleichpassagen bestimmt auch sowas wie eine Inspirationsquelle für Splinter Cell. Es war zumindest neben Thief mein erster Stealth Shooter.
Den zweiten Teil habe ich aber nicht mehr gespielt. Ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Oberhenne (16. August 2011)

Dungeon Keeper steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste!

Was ich mir aber wirklich wünsche, ist eine stimmige Fortsetzung der Nordland-Trilogie.
Drakensang war in der Hinsicht ja der totale Reinfall, was Tiefgang, Anspruch, Storyline und Atmosphäre anging. Auch die Kämpfe waren im Grunde Kinderfasching, solange gänzlich  HacknSlay zu Werke geht.


----------



## JillValentine21 (16. August 2011)

Doch ich kenne I.G.I noch allerdings habe ich nur den zwiten Teil gespielt also Covert Strike das war zu der Zeit als ich noch kein Internet hatte.. Und boah das Spiel war der Hammer vorallem mit dem Nachtsichtgerät und durch Wände schießen usw einfach nur herrlich.. Also ein Sinnloses Geballer war es sicher nicht man musste ja aufpassen das man keinen Alarm auslöst sonst kamen unzählige Gegner oder Panzer und so und das geile war das die Level riesig waren und man viele möglichkeiten für die Lösung hatte


----------



## Vordack (16. August 2011)

Mal überlegen, alte tote Spielesereien bei denen ich gerne einen Nachfolger hätte...

Also im Ego-Shooter Bereich gibt es ja auch heute mehr als genug.

Ein neues *Privateer*, das würde mich begeistern, genauso wie ein neues *Wing Commander*. Ein neues *Might & Magic (das RPG) würde ich alleine aus nostalgischen Gründen gerne sehen. Wir hatten ja "kürzlich" ein neues Wizardry welches mir auch echt gefallen hat, mehr davon. 

Wer kennt noch das alte Race & Destruction Set? Einen Nachfolger mit 3D Optik, guter Fahrphysik, LAN Modus, DAS wäre doch mal echt was tolles.

Wie wäre es mit Have a NICE day 3?

Oder ein neues Commandos?*


----------



## Enisra (16. August 2011)

hmmm, nja so ein neues Commandos schwebt doch auch ja irgendwo eh im Raum rum, allerdings, so von den Spaniern da hört man ja so auch überhaupt nix mehr

Und so ein NICE 3 wär schon nice 
so grade mit den Alarm für Cobra 11 Spielen könnte man das ja schon finanzieren, wobei da so nach Split/Secound und dem andren Spiel in der Richtung ein Erfolg schon was fraglich wär


----------



## Oberhenne (16. August 2011)

Denkbar wäre auch mals ein neues S.T.U.N.T.S., Deathtrack oder M.U.D.S.
Hat damals sehr viel Spass gemacht, ebenfalls unterhaltsa, aber neuer: Rollcage.


----------



## Vordack (16. August 2011)

Oberhenne schrieb:


> Denkbar wäre auch mals ein neues S.T.U.N.T.S., Deathtrack oder M.U.D.S.
> Hat damals sehr viel Spass gemacht, ebenfalls unterhaltsa, aber neuer: Rollcage.


 
Yo, 4D Sports Driving war damals auch echt cool


----------



## BlackBetty466 (16. August 2011)

So, DK2 läuft  

Gibt auf Youtube genug Anleitungen, wie man es ohne Problem und in sehr kurzer Zeit unter Win7 x64 zum Laufen kriegt...

Allerdings blöd, dass ich mir gerade 'ne neue GraKa für The Witcher 2 gekauft habe, wenn ich jetzt erstmal wieder Dungeon Deeper zocken werde


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit *Have a NICE day 3*?


 

Nah, die NICE-Spiele sind mir mittlerweile zu "kindisch", diese ganzen sonderbaren Gadgets ... :o


----------



## chiubiu (9. Januar 2012)

Commander Keen, NOLF, Have a N.I.C.E day, Rollercoaster Tycoon (habe zwar Theme Park gespielt)... da kommen Erinnerungen auf!!! Alles SUPER Spiele, danke fürs zusammenstellen. 
Ich füge noch Captain Comic und Grand Pric Circuit von Accolade an. Hach da komm ich ins schwelgen. NFS hat zwar Fortsetzungen, aber erinnere mich gerne an NFS: Porsche oder NFS2 im Splitscreen zurück... Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2012)

Anspruchsvolle Weltraumschlachten á la X-Wing oder Tie-Fighter, das wäre mal was.
Auch gegen ein NOLF-Sequel hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Tot bleiben beide Serien wohl trotzdem.


----------



## alex4germany (9. Januar 2012)

Ich will ein neues Ultima Underworld..... oder überhaupt mal ein neues Spiel der Ultima Reihe.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Januar 2012)

Warum steht Half-Life und Quake unter tote Spielreihen?
Es ist doch noch nicht so lange her das für die Reihen neue Teile erschienen sind. Sehe diese eher hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Januar 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum steht Half-Life und Quake unter tote Spielreihen?
> Es ist doch noch nicht so lange her das für die Reihen neue Teile erschienen sind. Sehe diese eher hier fehl am Platz.



Quake 4 : Oktober 2005, sprich 6 Jahre. Also da kann man schon mal von tot sprechen  

Half - Life 2 Episode 2 Oktober 2007. Auch das ist schon ein Weilchen her  

Ich will Outcast 2  Und ein neues Privateer wäre auch supergeil... 

Edit: Wobei du ja bei Quake recht hast, die entwickeln an einem neuen rum. Bis dahin ist es aber eine Leiche


----------



## Corsa500 (9. Januar 2012)

Was mir ja immer noch wirklich fehlt ist ein Neverwinter Nights 3... Die Serie hat mir früher sogar mehr Spaß gemacht als später Dragon Age Origins, und das will schon was heißen... Ein neues Unreal Tournament wäre auch mal nicht schlecht, mir hat der speziell der 3. Teil viel und lange Spaß gemacht.
Die Supreme Commander-Reihe könnte auch noch einen dritten Teil vertragen und ein Mirror´s Edge wollen wir ja alle schon lange...


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. Januar 2012)

RollerCoaster Tycoon 4 würd Zeit das es Kommt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Quake 4 : Oktober 2005, sprich 6 Jahre. Also da kann man schon mal von tot sprechen
> 
> Half - Life 2 Episode 2 Oktober 2007. Auch das ist schon ein Weilchen her
> 
> ...


 
Jupp, Outcast habe ich ganz vergessen. Die Welt von Adelpha war trotz oder eben wegen der Voxel-Technik einmalig und schön.

P.S. Ein neues "You don't know Jack" wäre auch mal fällig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2012)

Aktor schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Spiel so gut wie niemand kennt, ich wünsch mir ne Fortsetzung von "Project I.G.I". Das Spiel war so 2003 rum mein erster Shooter. Das Spielprinzip lief ungefähr so ab:
> "Du bist ein top Agent, wir setzen dich vor ner Base mit Terroristen ab, du gehst rein und haust sie alle um." Klingt simpel, aber durch nen Hauch Taktik wurd das Spiel nich zum Dauergeballer, man musste stellenweise behutsam vorgehen (Kameras abschießen und so). Ich hab Project I.G.I geliebt vermutlich weil ich vorher noch nie nen Spiel ab 16 gezockt hab.
> Grüße



Oh ja, der erste Teil war ne harte Nuss. Aber irgendwie hab ich es dann doch zuende geschafft. Meine alte Tastatur zeugt noch von vielen Frust-Biss-Stellen 
War schon ein klasse Hardcore-Stealth-Shooter. Aber heute gibt es schon genug Stealth-Games, da wäre jetzt eine weitere Fortsetzung kein zwingendes Muss für mich.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jupp, Outcast habe ich ganz vergessen. Die Welt von Adelpha war trotz oder eben wegen der Voxel-Technik einmalig und schön.
> 
> P.S. Ein neues "You don't know Jack" wäre auch mal fällig.


 
gibt´s
aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen nur bei den Amis


----------



## anjuna80 (9. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja "kürzlich" ein neues *Wizardry* welches mir auch echt gefallen hat, mehr davon.


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Beast (9. Januar 2012)

Die Meldung das Interplay pleite ist, kursiert aber schon eine Weile im Netz.
Ich hoffe die bekommen alles in den Griff und bringen Fallout Online raus.
Ein neuer RollerCoaster Tycoon Teil wäre aber auch mal wieder sehr nice.


----------



## burningbyte (9. Januar 2012)

Nachdem mein wunsch nach einem neuen Panzer General erhört wurde will ich jetzt unbedingt Wing Commander oder Privateer, sucht euch eins aus 

Weitere Wünsche Burntime und Mad TV (die spiele ich heute immer noch so 1 mal pro Jahr)


----------



## conaly (9. Januar 2012)

Ich will ein neues SimCity! Seit SimCity 4 Rush Hour gabs kein anständiges Game in diese Richtung. SimCity Societies war ein Witz, CitiesXL ein gigantischer Flop, Cities in Motion ebenso, von SC Creator will ich garnicht erst anfangen. Wenn man SC4 RH als letztes ernstzunehmendes SimCity nimmt, gibts seit nunmehr 8 Jahren keinen echten Nachfolger.
Am liebsten wär mir eigentlich das Grundprinzip von SC4 mit realistischerem Verkehrssystem und weg vom Kachelprinzip beim bauen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

conaly schrieb:


> Ich will ein neues SimCity! Seit SimCity 4 Rush Hour gabs kein anständiges Game in diese Richtung. SimCity Societies war ein Witz, CitiesXL ein gigantischer Flop, Cities in Motion ebenso, von SC Society will ich garnicht erst anfangen. Wenn man SC4 RH als letztes ernstzunehmendes SimCity nimmt, gibts seit nunmehr 8 Jahren keinen echten Nachfolger.
> Am liebsten wär mir eigentlich das Grundprinzip von SC4 mit realistischerem Verkehrssystem und weg vom Kachelprinzip beim bauen.


 
ja, auch wenn man SC4 noch gut spielen kann ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen, aber he, ich bin auch da, wenn nicht hier für den Thread, fast vom Stuhl gefallen als mir klar wurde wie lange her SC4 ist


----------



## Malikai (9. Januar 2012)

Ich vermisse eine Fortsetzung von Battlezone, es gibt zwar zwei Teile. Aber irgendwie doch ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## Tribl (9. Januar 2012)

Das nie jemand mal ne Fortsetzung von Grim Fandango will  

 Bubble Bobble könnt ich mir auch vorstellen  genauso wie Strike Commander


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

Tribl schrieb:


> Das nie jemand mal ne Fortsetzung von Grim Fandango will
> 
> Bubble Bobble könnt ich mir auch vorstellen  genauso wie Strike Commander


 
hm, naja, das Ding dürfte halt auch sein, dass die 3D-Adventures damals halt alle jetzt nicht sooo beliebt waren, dann besser ein "HD"-Remake mit besserer Steuerung


----------



## Turalyon (9. Januar 2012)

Die meisten jugendlichen, die glauben, Strategiespiele gemeistert zu haben, müssen mal Dune 2 spielen. Kein Rahmen zum Erfassen mehrerer Einheiten gleichzeitig, da musste jede noch einzeln bewegt werden 

Ein Dungeon Keeper 3 wäre für mich ein Traum, wenn es die Story fortsetzen würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, naja, das Ding dürfte halt auch sein, dass die 3D-Adventures damals halt alle jetzt nicht sooo beliebt waren, dann besser ein "HD"-Remake mit besserer Steuerung



Stilistisch und inhaltlich war "Grim Fandango" für LucasArts-Verhältnisse ein Ausnahme-Produkt, ohne Frage, aber die Steuerung (wie auch in "Flucht von Monkey Island") war unzweckmäßig. Die 3D-Engine war da das kleinste Problem. Adventures und Maus sind und bleiben die beste Kombi seit Bestehen des Genres, Gamepad-Steuerung ist ein hier ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## Tribl (10. Januar 2012)

Die Steuerung mag zwar ihre Eigenheiten gehabt haben aber prinzipiell gehts um den Spielspaß und allein der Humor eines Grim Fandango oder auch der Monkey Island Reihe sind auch heute noch immer vom feinsten


----------



## trinity_reloaded (10. Januar 2012)

ich wär bei dungeon keeper, master of magic (mein liebstes rundenstrategiespiel) & stonekeep dabei.

vor allem stonekeep. war bis zum erscheinen von hl2 mein lieblingsspiel ^_^


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (20. August 2012)

Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, Magic Carpet, 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stawacz (20. August 2012)

ich hätt gern remakes von ,legend of kyrandia,ultima,und lands of lore,,danke,isch habe fertig


----------



## Vordack (20. August 2012)

Wasteland (meine Gebete wurden erhöhrt)
Privateer
Deus Ex
Hidden & Dangerous


----------



## AshLambert (20. August 2012)

Ganz oben auf meiner Liste wäre* Star Control The Ur-Quan Masters*! Das wäre mal eine Spielereihe, die unbedingt fortgesetzt werden sollte.
Ausserdem noch gute Spielereihen / Spiele, die ebenfalls ein Remake bzw. Sequel verdient hätten:
*MoM, Master of Orion, Ascendancy, Ecstatica *(2.Teil war meh)*, Freelancer, Software Tycoon *(nicht unbedingt gut, aber interessantes Spielkonzept, genau wie *Chartbuster*)*, Oldtimer, 1869, Sea Dogs, Spellforce, Albion, Nethack, Syndicate Wars*

*Commander Keen* könnte ich mir gut auf der Konsole vorstellen, gabs wohl auch Bestrebungen damals, hat aber nie ganz geklappt. 

Andererseits, wenn man sich die Qualität mancher Spiele heutzutage anschaut, wäre es vielleicht wirklich besser für so antike Perlen nicht wiederbelebt und evtl. verhunzt zu werden. Haben ja schon einige angemerkt - in Richtung *SC4*-Nachfolger und conaly zwinker. Ein schlechter oder gefloppter Teil und die Franchise kann abgeschrieben werden - siehe* MoO 3*.  
Und ehe Spielereihen für sowas wie Handy-Minigames, Browsergames, MMOs oä. verheizt werden, dann besser gar keinen Nachfolger. (*an DSA Browsergame denk* ~~)

Auch das neue *X-Com* sieht sehr seltsam aus, der Comicstil passt imho nicht zu der gruseligen Athmo der alten UFO-Teile, aber gut das es wenigstens wieder präsent ist.

Für rundenbasierte Taktik-RPGs wie *Vandal Hearts*, *FF Tactics, Disgea* ist der Mainstream wohl mittlerweile auch zu doof und für stundenlanges Dungeongecrawle wie *DSA, EOB, Ishar* zu ADS geschädigt. Ich kann schon verstehen weswegen eher weniger in der Richtung entwickelt wird, man fürchtet kommerzielle Desaster. 

Ein richtig gutes, sehr am Original orientiertes Sequel war _Fallout 3_, gj @ Bethesda, obwohl Obsidian's _Fallout New Vegas_ sogar noch besser war imho.

Naja, wie dem auch sei..was mir gerade noch einfällt, dieses alte PC Games Werbespiel "*Mag!*" (oder so ähnlich), falls das noch jemand kennt... einen Nachfolger von dem Spiel würde ich auch kaufen. 


unsortierte Liste...Originale und -> ähnliche Games, vll. ist irgendwem langweilig, man kann ja mal ein paar Spiele testen... 

_The Movies_ -> Hollywood Mogul 3 (reine Wi-Sim)
_Imperialismus _-> Victoria II (leider mit dem Charme einer Exceltabelle)
_Transport Tycoon_ -> OpenTTD (gibts nen Haufen Mods), Locomotion (supi Nachfolger)
_Master of Magic _-> Elemental War of Magic (leider nicht so toll), 
_Mad TV_ -> Mad News, Mad TV 2 (vermurkste Steuerung), Mud TV
_Ishar_ -> Mazes of Fate (GBA, zu leicht)


----------



## wind1945 (20. August 2012)

Hi

Ich plädiere für eine würdige Fortsetzung von Return to Castle Wolfenstein ! Wolfenstein 2 zählt nicht denn das war mist.

Gruß


----------



## tommy1977 (20. August 2012)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Genau...Strike Commander war auch geil...



/sign! 

Die "Grafik" war damals legendär und ich hatte sogar einen PC, der das darstellen konnte. Und das als Ost-Kind kurz nach der Wende...ich geh kaputt, wenn ich daran zurück denke. ^^


----------



## Monstermic (20. August 2012)

1. Severance - Blade of Darkness

2. Freelancer

3. System Shock (statt Bioshock)


----------



## Rosalina-Namine (21. August 2012)

Outcast hat ja immerhin ein Fan Remake in der Mache.  
Aber ja Legacy of Kain, da wundere ich mich schon lange, das es dort keinen Nachfolger gibt. Und System Shock genau so. Wobei es da ja immerhin geistige Nachfolger gibt. 
Half Life ist klar, dass es einen Nachfolger geben wird. 

Aber die meisten Spiele kenne ich nur vom Hören Sagen inkl. Outcast aber würde sie gerne mal spielen, da würde sich so ein Nachfolger/aktuelle Version schon gut machen.

PS: Und Gog soll endlich mal System Shock 2 releasen.


----------



## Gamienator (21. August 2012)

*Re: Zurück ins Leben: Diese toten Spiele-Reihen brauchen eine Fortsetzung*

No One Lives Forever  was ein genialer Shooter. Ich selbst habe es nie gepackt durchzuspielen, da es für mich als 14 Jähriger zu schwer war. Sollte es heute mal wieder Probieren 

Bzgl. des Nachfolgers, laut dem Wikipedia Artikel zu NOFL gibt es einen Nachfolger nach dem 2. Teil der 2003 herauskam. "Contract J.A.C.K." war von Monolith und Sierra, bekamen aber keine guten Kritiken.

P.S. weiß einer von wo ich NOFL noch bekomme? Am besten in Steam, muss ich keine CDs mehr ausgraben


----------

